# Reale Spiele gibs bis jetzt noch nicht



## Xposio (7. November 2009)

Hi,

ich weiß es ist erst ca. 50 Jahre als wir die Spiele entdeckt haben aber dennoch möchte ich diese Frage aussprechen.

Wir haben ein wirklichen Fortschritt gemacht was Spiele angelangt, Trotzdem sind wir der Realität von der Grafik als auch vom Gefühl aus wirklich im Spiel zu sein weit entfernt, denn die Interarktionen der Charaktere wie z.B. dass die Hand meist durch die Klamotten (wenn die hand die klamotten berührt) verschwindet sind probleme die uns von der Realität entfernen. Außerdem sieht die Mimik (wie sprechen) nicht menschlich aus. Dazu kommt noch das wir nich das Gefühl haben, das es real ist weil wir es nich spüren. Würde z.B. wenn jemand unsere Schulter im spiel berührt, diese stelle bei uns im körper (durch ein anzug o.ä) vebriren oder wir den druck der hand spüren, so würden wir der Realität uns mit großen schritten nähren. Doch was hält uns davon ab CPU? Grafikkarte? Grafikdesigner? oder etwas anderes?

was haltet ihr davon


----------



## Momchilo (7. November 2009)

Wenn du es unbedingt haben möchtest, hält dich zum Beispiel von so einem Anzug gar nicht ab. Du musst nur bereit sein, den Preis für die Entwicklung etc. zu zahlen. Das wird auch der Grund sein, warum so ein Anzug noch nicht auf dem breiten Markt erhältlich ist.
In bestimmten Kinos gibt es bereits Sitze, die so ein ähnliches Gefühl vermitteln, wie du es dir wünscht (Vibrationen, Wind etc.).
Allerdings auch nicht in den herkömmlichen Kinos wie z.B. Cinemaxx, weil es einfach viel zu teuer wäre und der Besucher nicht bereit ist, diesen hohen Preis zu zahlen.


----------



## Axi (7. November 2009)

Xposio schrieb:


> ...Außerdem sieht die Mimik (wie sprechen) nicht menschlich aus.
> ...




Da muss ich dir wiedersprechen. Es gibt schon einige Spiele, bei denen das echt real ausschaut und man auch das Gefühl hat, das diese Figur "menschlich" erscheint. Gutes Beispiel ist RE5. 
Bei dem Spiel haben die Entwickler auch eine Intressante Technik verwendet (weiß leider jetzt nicht wie diese heißt) um eben genau Mimik und Gestik aufzunehmen um das dann auch ins Spiel umzusetzen.

Und mit dem Anzug. Klingt zwar sehr intressant, aber dann müsste man doch jeden Anzug doch sicher maßschneidern und zunehmen ist dann auch verboten 
Wobei ich glaub ich das doch nicht so Real mehr haben möchte.
Zumal wenn Gerüche auch simuliert würden, möchte ich kein Zombiespiel oder der gleichen Spielen.


----------



## terraconz (12. November 2009)

Axi schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir wiedersprechen. Es gibt schon einige Spiele, bei denen das echt real ausschaut und man auch das Gefühl hat, das diese Figur "menschlich" erscheint. Gutes Beispiel ist RE5.
> Bei dem Spiel haben die Entwickler auch eine Intressante Technik verwendet (weiß leider jetzt nicht wie diese heißt) um eben genau Mimik und Gestik aufzunehmen um das dann auch ins Spiel umzusetzen.
> 
> Und mit dem Anzug. Klingt zwar sehr intressant, aber dann müsste man doch jeden Anzug doch sicher maßschneidern und zunehmen ist dann auch verboten
> ...



Ist sicher lustig wenn du in nem Shooter mit dem Rocketlauncher zerstückelt wirst oder in nem Jump n Run von der Plattform fällst, da hast dann die gebrochenen Rippen inklusive, ne danke so real will ich es dann doch nicht haben!


----------



## Havenger (12. November 2009)

würde böse enden wenn ich neben nem c4 paket bei bf2 liege was gerade hochgeht ... 

aber zum thema grafik : damit jene probleme nicht mehr entstehen müssten diese objekte real sein oder der programmierer wirklich auf jedes noch zu nanowinzig kleine teil achten und genau das ist der punkt der unmöglich ist !


----------



## tom5520 (14. November 2009)

hm, ich find es sieht schon ziemlich echt aus bei manchen Spielen.
Aber Spiel ist halt nicht Reality^^


----------



## rabit (14. November 2009)

Ala "Total Recal"


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. November 2009)

Xposio schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich weiß es ist erst ca. 50 Jahre als wir die Spiele entdeckt haben aber dennoch möchte ich diese Frage aussprechen.
> 
> Wir haben ein wirklichen Fortschritt gemacht was Spiele angelangt, Trotzdem sind wir der Realität von der Grafik als auch vom Gefühl aus wirklich im Spiel zu sein weit entfernt, denn die Interarktionen der Charaktere wie z.B. dass die Hand meist durch die Klamotten (wenn die hand die klamotten berührt) verschwindet sind probleme die uns von der Realität entfernen. Außerdem sieht die Mimik (wie sprechen) nicht menschlich aus. Dazu kommt noch das wir nich das Gefühl haben, das es real ist weil wir es nich spüren. Würde z.B. wenn jemand unsere Schulter im spiel berührt, diese stelle bei uns im körper (durch ein anzug o.ä) vebriren oder wir den druck der hand spüren, so würden wir der Realität uns mit großen schritten nähren. Doch was hält uns davon ab CPU? Grafikkarte? Grafikdesigner? oder etwas anderes?



Kollisionsphysik (Hand-in-Objekt): Grafikdesigner bzw. Grafikfetischisten unter den Käufern und Testern. 90% der ""Qualität"" eines Spiels scheint anhand von Screenshots bewertet zu werden bzw. muss darauf zu sehen sein. Eine Positions- und Kollisionsabfrage, die sich nicht auf der Ebene großer Boxen bewegt oder gar eine Physik, die die Deformation von Körperteilen bei Kontakt mit etwas berechnet (d.h. z.B. wenn ich mit dem Arm ausgestreckt gegen eine Wand laufe, knickt der Arm ein und die Hand liegt an der Wand an) zählen da nicht dazu und finden dementsprechend genausowenig Aufmerksamkeit, wie z.B. die KI, Story oder große Teile von Physik und Mechanik.. Die Verkaufszahlen sagen einfach, dass ein Spiel um so mehr Geld einbringt, um so mehr es dem 3d Mark ähnelt - lediglich Interaktivität und ein grobe Struktur, die 4-5 Stunden Spiel verknüpft, werden zusätzlich gefordert.

Mimik: Ist in Arbeit und es gibt immer wieder Spiele, die damit ihre Grafikqualität betonen wollen. Problem bzw. verlangsamend: Man muss es erstmal schaffen, die Mimik bzw. die dahinterliegenden Emotionen einer Person zu beschreiben.

Force Feedback: Bis auf weiteres gibt es kein wirklich funktionales FF-System, dass nicht auf feste Verankerung als Wiederlager angewiesen ist. Damit geht dann ein enormes Platz- und Kostenproblem einher, ganz abgesehen davon, dass der Casual-Gamer nicht wirklich Lust hat, sich erstmal passend einzukleiden.
Für die kleine Gruppe der Auto- oder Flugzeug-Simulationsfreaks gibt es aber ein paar Systeme, die z.B. Bewegung ins Spiel bringen. (und die sind schon schweine teuer und da ist die Aufgabe noch vergleichsweise simpel. So sachen wie "Berührung an der Schulter"... - man versucht Roboter zu entwickeln, die Menschen tragen, ohne sie zu beschädigen)


----------



## Havenger (16. November 2009)

man sieht ja das fc2 als eines der ganz wenigen spiele bisher ambx unterstützt ... die technik dahinter ist nicht schlecht und würde sicher den realismus vorantreiben ! doch das problem daran : je realistischer ein spiel werden soll umso mehr kostet es ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. November 2009)

Also das einzige, was AmbX imho realistisch simuliert, sind Lüftergeräusche...


----------



## Havenger (17. November 2009)

ja soweit ich weis sollen auch noch die lampen in den dingern unterschiedlich leuchten ...

aber trotzdem das ist immer noch zu weit entfernt ... ( aber so real muss ein game nun auch net sein, weil es gibt noch was ganz wichtiges : farben ! ein monitor kann nur 24 bit darstellen das menschliche auge aber bestimmt 64bit ) ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. November 2009)

Nö, unsere Fähigkeit, feine Farbnuancen zu Unterscheiden, ist nicht so prall. Maximal würden noch 30 Bit Sinn machen, mit 12Bit LUT wenn man was am Monitor einstellen möchte. Ansonsten sind wir in der Hinsicht bereits am Limit, zumindest bei Plasma und CRT (ggf. IPS). Potential besteht bei der Auflösung bzw. Größe und beim Helligkeitsspektrum. Aktuelle Monitore können bestenfalls die Helligkeitsbandbreite darstellen, die wir simultan wahrnehmen können - aber der gesamte Anpassungsbereich des Auges liegt weit jenseits der Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Havenger (20. November 2009)

ja man stelle sich die auflösung des auges mal vor ... die muss ja gewaltig sein da hat man keine kanten ... wäre ja auch lächerlich plötzlich so ein 1xaa und ein stromkabel mit kanten  ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. November 2009)

Kanten hättest du nicht - dein Auge tastet die Umgebung schließlich analog ab, d.h. du hast unbegrenztes AA und Details, die kleiner als ein Pixel sind, werden unscharf. Was bei Stromleitungen ja auch nicht gerade selten ist.

Trotz allem liegt die Pixeldichte am PC meist deutlich unter dem, was das Auge auflösen könnte und vor allem nimmt der Monitor nur einen Bruchteil des Blickfeldes ein.


----------



## Axi (20. November 2009)

Soll heißen, wenn wir näher an realismus wollen, dann bräuchten wir mindesten einen Bildschirm der über die jetzigen Dimensionen herraus geht mit einer Auflösung die bombastisch ist 

Wobei man auch sagen muss, das jetzt schon viele Leute den bezug auf Realität und Spiel verlieren. Wie schlimm wird das erst, wenn die Spiele einen Realismus erreichen, denn man echt nicht mehr unterscheiden kann...


----------



## Two-Face (21. November 2009)

Bis ein "reales" Spiel, also ein Spiel in kompletten Fotorealismus existiert, vergehen meiner Meinung nach mindestens 40-50 Jahre mindestens. 
Fotorealismus in schon 20 Jahren halte ich für unwahscheinlich.
Außerdem finde ich, dass Polygone mitlerweile veraltet sind; am meisten Potential für fotorealistische Grafik hat eine Technik, die mit "Punkten" arbeitet, anstelle von Polygonen. Soetwas wurde ja schon mal vor 1-2 Jahren vorgestellt (wenn auch nur in der Theorie). Cevat Yerli von Crytek hat dies auch schon mal im Bezug zu Crysis 3 angesprochen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. November 2009)

Voxel wurden schon in Spielen eingesetzt, als Yerli gerade in die Pubertät kam...

Solange man aber (zumindest im Schnitt) noch mehrere Pixel pro geometrischem Element hat, sind Polygone effizienter. Aber warten wir ab, wie id-tech 6 wird.


----------



## Two-Face (21. November 2009)

Hmm, nein, ich glaube nicht, dass er das gemeint hat. Hab den Artikel entweder in der GameStar oder der PC Games Hardware gelesen, bin mir nicht mehr sicher. Ich weiß auch nicht mehr genau, um was es da ging, nur dass eine neuere Technik, in der gewisse "Punkte" anstelle von Polygone für die Grafikprogrammierung hergenommen werden.
Es könnten aber auch Voxel gewesen sein, sicher bin ich mir da aber wie gesagt nicht.


----------



## DMA (21. November 2009)

Diese Technik existiert schon lange, sie aber effektiv umzusetzen ist schwer.
Raytracing gibt es zwar schon länger, aber reines Raytracing wird kaum verwendet, weil man es noch nicht effektiv umgesetzt hat.

Bei Computerbase gab es mal einen netten Bericht dazu.
Bericht: ?Quake Wars? mit Raytracing - 15.01.2009 - ComputerBase


----------



## der Türke (21. November 2009)

wer Wirklich ein Spiel sucht mit Mimik und Gestik 

kann ich da ein Rollen Spiel Empfehlen (DRAGON AGE)...

Aber mal jetzt zu deiner Hauptaussage was macht ein Spiel für dich Real? 

für mich muss ein Spiel das ich wirklich nicht mit der Real Welt unterscheiden kann muss es meine gesamte 5 Sinne ansprechen (Besonderes das Riechen ist am Problemattesten)

und da wird niemals ein Spiel zu meinem Lebs Zeiten "Wirklich Real Wirken"


----------



## Xposio (21. November 2009)

Um ein Spiel wirklich Real darzustellen möchte ich das (wenigstens als Anfang) unsere Augen im Spiel das wahrnehmen kann was auch in der Realität gesehen wird, nehmen wir irgendein Rollenspiel, weil die Welt groß ist wird die Grafik deutlich schlechter. Aber auch Kampf spiele wie das aktuelle Tekken kann man noch Kanten und ecken sehen, obwohl die Plattform deutlich kleiner ist. Es muss nich gleich mit Riechen in verbindung sein das wäre wirklich zu viel des guten. (Stellen wir uns ma das einer z.B. ein Spiel spielen würde und da lauter Leichen liegen würde. Da würde der Geruch bis zum Erbrechen füren. Das is nicht wirklich unangenehm wenn man nur Spielen will). Erst sich ein Sinn von den 5 Sinnen vornehmen und danach die Nächten.


----------



## ']UDP[' (21. November 2009)

Ehrlich gesagt ich möchte nicht so ein Spiel spielen. Mir macht es eigentlich schon ein bischen Angst, wie viel unsere CPU rechnen kann.
Abgesehen von denn übertragungen auf denn Körper, was ich persönlich garnicht haben möchte. Werden unsere Spiele von der Graphik und und Physik immer besser. Es wird sich auch immer weiter entwickeln bis irgendwann ......
Doch wer möchte schon ein vollkommen realistisches Spiel spielen, stell die mal ein vollkommen realistisches Spiel vor das macht zwar mal eine Zeit lang lust, aber ich möchte mich nicht denn ganzen Tag mit einem solchen Spiel beschäftigen.

Ich denke die Spiele Industrie wird sich in Punkten Graphik und Phyisk sowie auch Geräten zur realistischen Darstellung(3d Technologie usw.) weiter entewickeln, doch ein Spiel was unserer Realtität nach empfunden ist wird es nie weit nach oben schaffen.

Meine Meinung


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. November 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Hmm, nein, ich glaube nicht, dass er das gemeint hat. Hab den Artikel entweder in der GameStar oder der PC Games Hardware gelesen, bin mir nicht mehr sicher. Ich weiß auch nicht mehr genau, um was es da ging, nur dass eine neuere Technik, in der gewisse "Punkte" anstelle von Polygone für die Grafikprogrammierung hergenommen werden.
> Es könnten aber auch Voxel gewesen sein, sicher bin ich mir da aber wie gesagt nicht.



Hmmm - ein Punkt mit dreidimensional festgelegten Koordinaten und ner bestimmten Farbe ist ein Voxel. Wüsste nicht, was man an dem Konzept noch großartig verändern sollte.
Vielleicht hast du dich durch den Raytraycing-Wahn etwas verwirren lassen? Im Zuge dessen sind Voxel nämlich nach jahrelanger Flaute wieder ins Interesse der Entwickler geraten, so dass sie durchaus in "neueste von morgen" Artikeln auftauchen. Aber das Konzept selbst (und seine Probleme) sind nicht wesentlich jünger, als Polygone.


----------



## Terence Skill (21. November 2009)

ein punkt warum es im moment nie wirklich echt werden kann ist die technische limitierung der bildschirme und ihrer auflösung. selbst ein high-end monitor kann im moment maximal 20 Prozent der Blicktiefe und Farbtiefe des menschlichen Auge´s darstellen. die nächste generation, die laser-tv´s sollen bis zu 60% schaffen. mit einer extrem hohen auflösung kann man das auge aber auch austricksen. glaube toshiba hat ma ein test mit ner super-high definitionauflösung (glaube ca 3-4 mal so hoch wie full-hd) in einem kinosaal gemacht. es wurde wasser etc gezeigt. mit dem resultat das die zuschauer in maßen seekrank wurden^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. November 2009)

Dafür brauchst du keine hohe Auflösung. Da brauchst du nicht mal Wasser, mit dem richtigen Muster lässt sich auch so Übelkeit hervorraufen.
Was meinst du mit "Blicktiefe"


----------



## Havenger (21. November 2009)

@ terence skill : genial ... da kann man gut leute dann damit ärgern : "komm ich zeig dir meinen neuen tv" ( und dann ne schöne wasserszene  )

aber zurück zum thema : was nützt einem letzendlich ein reales spiel ? das sollte man auch mal beantworten, denn bereits heute gibt es leute die bei wow verrecken weil die vergessen zu futtern und zu trinken ... wenn das nun noch realer würde dann hätte die welt schnell 6 mio sinnlose-spiele-spieler weniger ...


----------



## Xposio (22. November 2009)

Also ist gerade der Bildschirm und nicht die Grafikkarte schuld das wir nich so ein "Reales Spiel" machen können?


----------



## NCphalon (22. November 2009)

ich glaub es wär fast einfachder das spiel direkt ins gehirn zu laden als alle äusseren sinnesorgane mit realistischen daten zu versorgen^^


----------



## we3dm4n (22. November 2009)

@Threadersteller
Was erwartest du bitte von Spielen?

Ich denke, ich liege kein bisschen falsch wenn ich behaupte:
Spiele dienen der Unterhaltung!

In manchen Spielen ist die Grafik schon ziemlich gut und auch Mimik und Gestik ist in einigen wenigen echt super. Es kann noch ein bisschen mehr werden, aber irgendwann ist auch Schluss und man braucht nicht mehr oder?

Ein Spiel muss unterhalten, also Spaß machen...Grafik oder besser gesagt Realismus muss da doch nicht wirklich die Hauptrolle spielen...sonst verlieren immer mehr Menschen den Bezug zu eben dieser.


----------



## Tobys_QuadCore (22. November 2009)

Spiele bleiben Spiele und das wird auch immer so bleiben egal wie gut und Detail reich die Grafik noch werden wird, es ist immer eine Fiktion also nie der Wirklichkeit entsprechend.    REAL bleibt REAL !!!


----------



## NCphalon (22. November 2009)

ein reales spiel is kein spiel mehr sondern realität


----------



## Axi (22. November 2009)

Aber was ist Realität... 
Ich glaube in Matrix erklärt Morpheus das ganz gut. 
Die Realität ist nichts anderes, was dein Gehirn zusammensetzt aus den ganzen Eindrücken, die es durch deine "Sensoren" empfängt.

Also warum sollte es nicht möglich sein so weit zu gehn, das man dem Gehirn vorgaukelt, das, was du siehst sei Realität.
Und wer jetzt meint das wäre zu weit hergezogen, den verweiße ich auf die ersten Schritte, wo es schon möglich ist den PC per Gedankenkraft zu steuern. HIER
Warum sollte das eben auch nicht anders herrum möglich sein?!?


----------



## Explosiv (22. November 2009)

Spiele sind Spiele und sollten das auch bleiben. Wer mehr Realität will, soll einfach mal vor die Haustür gehen .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Two-Face (22. November 2009)

Und vor allem: Je mehr Realität, desto höher besteht die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das Töten von Menschen im Spiel zu sehr der Realität gleicht - die Rolge wäre das Ende aller Action-Genres.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. November 2009)

Weil es eine Sache ist, ein paar Nervenaktivitäten grob zu messen und eine ganz andere, ein paar Millionen Nerven gezielt zu reizen.


----------



## Havenger (22. November 2009)

nehmen wir mal an es ist möglich alle sinne zu reizen und stellen wir uns weiterhin vor derjenige spieler spielt gerne shooter ... was haben wir dann ? der kauft sich ne waffe und denkt : "ach wenns im spiel schon so realistisch war und ich das überlebt hab warum probier ich das dann nicht mal im rl aus ?" ...

so entstehen ne menge neuer probleme ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. November 2009)

Bei 90% der Spiele frag ich mich ohnehin, was die Leute mit Realismus anfangen wollen. Mal ehrlich: Die Mehrheit der Computerspiele beschäftigt sich zumindest zeitweise mit Dingen, bei denen man ganz froh ist, dass sie einem im Alltag nicht passieren.


----------



## Axi (23. November 2009)

Wobei ich glaube das hier nicht die Frage von unserer Realität gestellt wurde, sondern eher in die Richtung die Fantasiewelt im Spiel, für den Spieler so nah wie möglich an Aussehen, Physik, usw. an unsere Welt herrankommen soll, nur das jetzt z.B. Zombis oder Drachen in dieser Realität befinden, die eben in DIESER Realität wirklich geben und dem Spieler das auch vermitteln sollen. 

Wo wir wieder an einem Punkt angekommen sind, wo Spieler eine Vermischung aus unserer realen Realität und der virtuellen Realität unter bestimmten Vorraussetzungen nicht mehr unterscheiden können. 
Dies muss jetzt nicht jeden Betreffen. Aber die Chanche dass eben diese Vermischung in den Gedanken höher ist und auch entsteht, steigt stetig, wenn die Spiele noch einen Tick realer und noch einen Tick echter wirken als vorher.
Gut, jetzt sagt man noch "ja das ist noch weit weg und es wird eh nicht passiern" aber was ist, wenn dieser Punkt gekommen ist, und man eben nicht mir zwischen realer Welt und virtuellen Welt unterscheiden kann, weil eben die virtuelle Welt uns sogar sehr überzeugend vorgaugelt die echte Welt zu sein...
Es ist ja jetzt schon erwiesen das Spiele ersatz als reale Welt dienen können. Bestes Beispiel sind hunderte wenn nicht tausende WoW Spieler. (Nichts gegen WoW  ist ab und an echt ok)
Oder ein anderes Beispiel: Second Life.
Das Spiel sagt ja schon im Titel was los ist. Was ist wenn man eben im "First Life" versagt oder eben nicht so gut ist. Nun nehmen wir an die Grafik wäre schon so gut das es wie das echt Leben ausschaun würde. Was würde diese Person machen die eben im "First Life" versagt und in Second Life wohlerhabend ist?!? -> Richtig! Die würde jemand, der/die eine super PC-Bräune hätte... 

Klingt zwar stellenweiße jetzt auch hergezogen. Aber ich denke es ist nicht abwegend, das auch sowas eintrifft. Und das wäre wahrscheinlich noch eins der harmlosen Beispiele.


----------



## Havenger (24. November 2009)

muss ruyven_macaran mal recht geben : spiele sind doch da um abzuschalten und nicht um die probleme des alltags weiter vor einen herzuschieben ... 

und : wow ist mist !


----------



## Xposio (24. November 2009)

Call of Duty 6:Modern Warfare 2 hat schon etwas das mir persönlich etwas "Real game" verleiht.


----------



## Takeshi Vokuhila (25. November 2009)

Axi schrieb:


> Aber was ist Realität...
> Ich glaube in Matrix erklärt Morpheus das ganz gut.
> Die Realität ist nichts anderes, was dein Gehirn zusammensetzt aus den ganzen Eindrücken, die es durch deine "Sensoren" empfängt.
> 
> ...




Es ist in der Theorie tatsächlich möglich durch Stimulation von Hirnarealen gezielte Sinneseindrücke hervorzurufen. Stimulationen an bestimmten Stellen führen dann dazu dass du z.B. ein Kribbeln im Daumen fühlst. Viel komplexeres ist heutzutage aber nicht möglich -- für die nächsten 50 Jahre wird die Neurologie erstmal beschäftigt sein Messdaten heranzutragen. Denn um _ganz gezielt_ eine bestimmte Landschaft im Gehirn aufploppen zu lassen brauchst du mehr als bloß eine Reihe von Einzelwahrnehmung -- du musst ein mentales Konzept wie 'Wasserfall' in seine Bestandteile 'Wasser', 'kälter als Haut', 'Luftzug von vorn', 'rauschen mit lautstärke x', 'Gefühl beim Anfassen', 'räumliche Tiefe', 'bewegung durch den Raum', 'situationeller Kontext (was auch wieder ein Riesenbegriff ist)' zerlegen und jedes dieser Dinger dann zu 100% an der richtigen Stelle mit der richtigen Qualität auslösen.

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass eines Tages das Gehirn präzise genug entschlüsselt ist um so etwas zu tun, aber selbst dann stehst du vor einem gewaltigen Problem: kein Gehirn kann zwischen eingebildeten und tatsächlich erlebten Reizen unterscheiden. Stress, Schmerz usw. im Spiel würde unweigerlich auch auf deinen Körper durchschlagen, sei es auch in verminderter Form. 



Andererseits: unser Gehirn hat gewaltige kognitive Fähigkeiten und kann sich auch abstrakte, unrealistische Wahrnehmungen soweit anpassen, dass sie als real empfunden werden. Es dürfte also viel wahrscheinlicher werden dass wir eines Tages vor einer - zumindest optisch - so guten Illusion stehen, dass sich unsere Wahrnehmung schon nach wenigen Minuten an die etwas gröberen Strukturen und Bewegungen der virtuellen Realität anpasst. Das ist nebenbei dann auch völlig ungefährlich. Das würde ich bevorzugen.


----------



## Nixtreme (25. November 2009)

Also wenn man wirklich ein Spiel real erleben möchte im Sinne des Topic-Starters, bräuchte man derart viel Equipment und Voraussetzungen (von speziellen Anzügen die Druck und Vibrationen ausüben können, hin zu riesigen Monitoren mit imenser Auflösung, Ultrastarke Grafikkarten die auch noch mit 3D Brillen umgehen können und natürlich einen Spieleentwickler der Bock hat das alles zu implementieren und natürlich auf jedes Minidetail achtet wie perfekte Kolisionsabfrage usw.), da wäre es wesentlich kostenschonender und unkomplizierter sich mit dem *echten *Pendant zu befassen und zum Beispiel mit dem eigenem Auto auf die Rennstrecke zu fahren oder sich in einem Paintball-Team anzumelden.^^

Das mit der Realität in Spielen ist wie man sieht nicht so einfach. Real ist im Endefekt nur das wahre Leben 

Edit: das was Takeshi Vokuhile beschreibt ist die andere Alternative (also das Spiel *im* Gehirn) und wie er selbst schon andeutete, wirklich Lust hätte man dann nicht mehr in Need For Speed mit 300 Km/h in die Abgrenzung zu rasen


----------



## Tobys_QuadCore (25. November 2009)

Nixtreme schrieb:


> Also wenn man wirklich ein Spiel real erleben möchte im Sinne des Topic-Starters, bräuchte man derart viel Equipment und Voraussetzungen (von speziellen Anzügen die Druck und Vibrationen ausüben können, hin zu riesigen Monitoren mit imenser Auflösung, Ultrastarke Grafikkarten die auch noch mit 3D Brillen umgehen können und natürlich einen Spieleentwickler der Bock hat das alles zu implementieren und natürlich auf jedes Minidetail achtet wie perfekte Kolisionsabfrage usw.), da wäre es wesentlich kostenschonender und unkomplizierter sich mit dem *echten *Pendant zu befassen und zum Beispiel mit dem eigenem Auto auf die Rennstrecke zu fahren oder sich in einem Paintball-Team anzumelden.^^
> 
> Das mit der Realität in Spielen ist wie man sieht nicht so einfach. Real ist im Endefekt nur das wahre Leben


Da gebe ich dir recht aber wie dem auch sei ganz der realität wird man es nie nach empfinden können.


----------



## bingo88 (25. November 2009)

Tobys_QuadCore schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir recht aber wie dem auch sei ganz der realität wird man es nie nach empfinden können.


Vorallem bekäme dann auch die Killerspieldebatte eine ganz neue Dimension. Zeit zum Auswandern 
Bei der Rentenbelastung, die auf die jüngeren zukommt, ist das eh ne Option. Bin mal gespannt, wie ne Rentengarantie ohne Beitragszahler funktionieren soll


----------



## Axi (25. November 2009)

Nixtreme schrieb:


> ... wirklich Lust hätte man dann nicht mehr in Need For Speed mit 300 Km/h in die Abgrenzung zu rasen




Warum denn nicht?  Passiert ja nur in deinem Kopf. 

Wirklich tragisch wirds erst, wenn du denkst du wärts noch im Spiel und es passiert in der Realität


----------



## Tobys_QuadCore (25. November 2009)

Ich finde den Satz, auch sehr interessant ,,High Defenition schärfer als die Realität" auch naja maßlos übertrieben was soll denn schärfer als die Realität sein.


----------



## Axi (25. November 2009)

-> wie wird dann die nächst höhere Auflösung genannt?!? 
High Real TV -> besser als die Realität


----------



## rabit (25. November 2009)

Kontraststärker.
Z.B Blätter an einem Baum habe eine gesättigte grüne Farbe und der gleiche Baum in High Definition ,da leuchten fast die Blätter am Baum durch künstlichen Kontrast....


----------



## Havenger (25. November 2009)

selbst wenn die grafik erreicht wird gibts immer noch 2 dinge : sound und physik ... und das wird dann wieder schwer mit dem speicherplatz auf ner hdd wenn die vlt sounds mit 2400 kbit verwenden und jede kleinigkeit "vertonen" ... 

aber auch die rechenleistung der cpu oder gpu muss gewaltig sein für die physik ...


----------



## LOGIC (25. November 2009)

naja ich fänds ganz nett wenn man spühren würde was auch im spiel so abgeht^^ Einmal schnell über ne feldmiene laufen und ich wäre vll. nicht mher so verspannt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. November 2009)

Tobys_QuadCore schrieb:


> Ich finde den Satz, auch sehr interessant ,,High Defenition schärfer als die Realität" auch naja maßlos übertrieben was soll denn schärfer als die Realität sein.



*nicht jugendfreien Hinweis auf den Kontrast zwischen dem Verhalten vieler Internetuser und der Realität verkneif* 



rabit schrieb:


> Kontraststärker.
> Z.B Blätter an einem Baum habe eine gesättigte grüne Farbe und der gleiche Baum in High Definition ,da leuchten fast die Blätter am Baum durch künstlichen Kontrast....



Kontrast ist aber nicht das gleiche Schärfe 
Die Frage, wie ein Bild schärfer sein kann, als feinere Details zeigt, als das Auge maximal auflösen kann, ist durchaus berechtigt. Inbseondere bei Filmen, die auch keine höhere Tiefenschärfe als das Auge haben.



Havenger schrieb:


> selbst wenn die grafik erreicht wird gibts immer noch 2 dinge : sound und physik ... und das wird dann wieder schwer mit dem speicherplatz auf ner hdd wenn die vlt sounds mit 2400 kbit verwenden und jede kleinigkeit "vertonen" ...
> 
> aber auch die rechenleistung der cpu oder gpu muss gewaltig sein für die physik ...



Die meisten Leute hören den Unterschied zwischen einer 128kbit Mp3 und ner CD oder zwischen ner CD und ner LP nicht (behaupten sie jedenfalls) und sehen nicht mal den Vorteil einer Soundkarte -> Speicherplatz ist in Terabyte-Zeiten garantiert kein Problem.
Eher die Soundausbreitung (letztlich also wieder Physik), denn bei der spielen rechenaufwendige Reflektionen ja eigentlich eine noch größere Rolle, als bei der optischen Darstellung.

100% reale Phyik wäre in den meisten Spielen wohl kaum möglich. Innenräume - okay, die kann man so gestalten, dass sich nichts bewegt. Aber draußen? Da wären soviel unabhängige Dinge zu berechnen...


----------



## Havenger (27. November 2009)

ja mit der ausbreitung sind wir bei der wellenfeldsynthese ... 

den unterschied von 128kbit und ner cd den kann fast jeder hören ich bitte dich ! hast du mal dir das audio von ner bd undner cd angehört ? der unterschied ist gewaltuig und astronomisch zu mp3 ...


----------



## Axi (27. November 2009)

Also ich denke auch das die Leute, die diesen Unterschied hören, man doch recht leicht abzählen kann. Es gibt Leute, die haben eben ein solch musikalisches Gehör, genau wie es Leute gibt, die sehr ähnliche Geschmäcke auseinander halten können.

Ich würde ja eher sagen ab 192kbit/s den meisten kein Unterschied mehr auffällt.
Und wenn doch, dann nur, weil es zum direkten Vergleich gehört haben oder der Placeboeffekt aufgetreten ist.

Edit: 

@ Havenger: 
Also meines wissens ist auf einer CD ja *.wav und die sind doch schon die unkompremierten Audiodaten. Wie kann das dann bitte NOCH besser klingen?!?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (27. November 2009)

Ehe das soweit ist wie im Holodeck aus Star Trek werden wohl noch viele Jahre vergehen und ich denke das ist auch gut so denn wir wären für so viel Realität denke ich noch nicht reif. Selbst jetzt sind es einige noch nicht die wegen Spielen nicht zur Schule / Arbeit gehen usw..
Bei noch mehr realismus sehe ich die Chance eher steigen das einige nicht wissen wann Sie schluß machen sollen mit Zocken da Sie z.B. am nächsten morgen ausgeschlafen wieder in die Schule sollen.


----------



## Havenger (27. November 2009)

@ axi : auf ner cd kann kein wav sein, denn die jeweiligen titel ( ca 4min ) bewegen sich im rahmen von 50-75mb ... bei wav wäre das weit aus größer ...

allein die selbe länge als bd material ( 1mbit aufwärts ) ist ein deutlicher unterschied, denn da dürfte eben diese länge fast 2x so groß sein ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. November 2009)

Also ich hab hier ne 50min .wav, die kommt auf 60MB (und eine 5min mit 6MB), also entweder komprimiert .wav oder das Audio-CD-Format enthält mehr Informationen. Hab aber auch mal gehört, dass .wav ähnliche Qualität liefert und zumindest für MCs reichts aus.

Aber um die eigentliche Frage zu beantworten:
CD-A ist nicht komprimiert, das stimmt. Aber es ist digitalisiert. Digitalisierung bedeutet zwangsläufig einen Informationsverlust im Bereich der zeitlichen Auflösung, des Detailgrades und der Bandbreite. Insbesondere letztere wird bei CDs viel kritisiert, da selbst durchschnittliche LPs eine z.T. bessere Dynamik bieten. (kann man sehr gut bei billigen CD-Versionen alter Titel erkennen, die nicht remastered, sondern direkt überspielt wurden. Klingt grausig, eine CD muss anders abgemischt werden, um trotz der Verluste gut zu klingen)
z.B. SA-CD und DVD-A haben da angepakt (DVD-A hat auch die zeitliche Auflösung dramatisch gesteigert), aber da es leider tatsächlich so ist, dass die Mehrheit der Leute ne 128kb/s MP3 für toll hält, hat der Markt das nicht angenommen. Höherwertige Formate bleiben eine Nische für audiophile Freaks.
(man könnte auch anmerken, dass ein erheblicher Teil der heute konsumierten Musik selbst in der Life-Fassung keinerlei Details aufweist, die durch unzureichende Aufnahmeformate verloren gehen könnten  )


----------



## Axi (28. November 2009)

Tja, wie bei vielen Dingen, bestimmt einfach die Masse die Richtung wie etwas verkauft wird. 
Und sei es noch so Schrottig. Bestes Beispiel war damals die VHS. xD

Gut aber das weicht jetzt zuweit von dem eigentlichen Thema ab.

Aufjedenfall möchte ich beim Spielen den bezug zu unseren Realität nicht verlieren. Ich will zu meinen Teil keine zweite Realität irgendwo auf irgendeiner Festplatte haben. 

Finds aber trotzdem sehr Beachtenswert, wie schnell und effektiv sich das Grafiklevel auf ein echt super maß hochgearbeitet hat.
Ich bin gespannt auf die nächsten Jahre, sehe sie aber auch mit einem kritischen Auge, da es auch andere Probleme wie wir sie hier schon genannt haben, mit sich ziehen kann.


----------



## Xposio (29. November 2009)

Was hält ihr über die Holographic Versatile Disc wird dies eine Revolution für die Gamer werden da man wegen der Kapazität der Disc viel mehr Future's reinbringen kann und somit alles verbessern kann. Außerdem denk ich das die Neurologie für kommende Spiele eine wichtige Rolle spielen wird, weil man anhand Gehirnströme z.B. ein mechanischen Arm bewegen kann. 
Siehe: Gehirn steuert Prothesen - Autofahren ohne Arme - n-tv.de
Warum sollten dann die Spiele nicht durch die Gehirnströme uns ein tieferes erlebnis geben. Es muss nicht sein dass wir soweit gehen das die Spieler den bezug zur Realität verlieren. Da muss die Spielindustrie und der Staat halt aufpassen.


----------



## Axi (29. November 2009)

Holographic Versatile Disc wird denk ich aber noch dauern. Jetzt ist noch nicht mal richti Blu-Ray draußen.
Vorallem die Spieleindustrie sollte hier mit aufpassen. Ist ja bei einigen Spielen jetzt schon zu sehen das es das einige einfach nur noch vor dem PC verrotten. Wobei ich hoffe das es noch die minderzahl ist


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. November 2009)

Speicherplatz ist jedenfalls definitiv nicht der limitierende Faktor bei aktuellen Spielen.
(Im Gegenteil, stellenweise wünsch ich mir, die würden mal weniger komprimieren...)


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (29. November 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Speicherplatz ist jedenfalls definitiv nicht der limitierende Faktor bei aktuellen Spielen.
> (Im Gegenteil, stellenweise wünsch ich mir, die würden mal weniger komprimieren...)


richtig und keine Tapete für die Levels nehmen wie z.B. Resident Evil 4 und 5
finde 5 sieht auf PC nicht gut genug aus selbst im vergleich zu Far Cry High und Crysis auf Mittel
wird wohl Zeit das PC Games auf 2 DVD's oder mehr oder Blue Ray kommen
64 bit und DX 11 sowie 8 GB RAM vorraussetzen um auf Mittel zu laufen, sowie immer 4 CPU Kerne nutzen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. November 2009)

Über CPU-Leistung und Größe des Installationsmediums kann man sich streiten. RAM sollte imho flexibel und "open-end" sein. Wieso muss ein Level beim neustart neugeladen werden, obwohl ich noch 1 GB im RAM frei habe? Macht keinen Sinn, dass könnte griffbereit liegen.

Worauf ich aber eigentlich hinauswollte, sind die Ladezeiten von HDD. Wenn ein z.B. FarCry Level in 20 Sekunden (ganz grobe Schätzung, lange nicht gespielt) lädt, auf der Festplatte aber nur 40MB hat (inkl. aller level-spezifischen Daten), dann hat der Designer die Balance bei der Komprimierung vollkommen falsch angesetzt. Denn eigentlich ließen sich die vorliegenden Daten in weniger als einer Sekunde übertragen, die CPU braucht anschließend aber noch 19 Sekunden, um sie zu entpacken. Würde man weniger komprimieren und ein bißchen mehr Festplattenplatz nutzen (auf denen ist im Zeitalter von 2TB-Platten eigentlich nie zuwenig Platz für Spiele), könnte der Ladevorgang vielleicht in 5 Sekunden erledigt sein.


----------



## Havenger (30. November 2009)

ja da sind wir aber bei dem problem : nicht jeder hat soviel speicher und das geld sich extra für ein 50€ game noch ne 50€ platte zu holen ...

das fraunhofer institut wollte allen mal einreden das man den unterschied von 64kbit zu 128kbit nicht hören könne ( sagte ein kumpel mal ) ... ja klar  !

btt : spiele auf bd wäre echt mal schön denn für die ps3 gibts das ja auch schon ... da könnte man dann zum beispiel hd texture packs beilegen und so ...


----------



## Xposio (30. November 2009)

Ich glaube die Spieleentwickler wissen nicht wie sie die Grafik noch verbessern können oder irgendwie den Spielspaß erhöhen können und modden irgendwelche spiele nur mit etwas kleinen auf (wie als lächerlichiges Beispiel: ein hamburger mit Käse heißt auch plötzlich Cheeseburger ) also sie sind gerade in einer Zwickmühle und wissen nicht weiter, weil 2009 in sache Spiele wirklich versagt hat in meinen Augen und DirectX 11 hat mich bis jetzt nich sehr beeindruckt.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Xposio (2. Dezember 2009)

Intel hat ein Schritt für die "Reale Spiele" geschafft, denn sie hat ein 48 Kern CPU erfunden, der noch einen neuen Grundbaustein für diesen gibt. Durch die vielen Cores kann man es doch schaffen das "Reale Spiel" zu erstellen oder?


----------



## Axi (2. Dezember 2009)

Xposio schrieb:


> Intel hat ein Schritt für die "Reale Spiele" geschafft, denn sie hat ein 48 Kern CPU erfunden, der noch einen neuen Grundbaustein für diesen gibt. Durch die vielen Cores kann man es doch schaffen das "Reale Spiel" zu erstellen oder?



Ich verweiße auf diesen Link: Zu viele Prozessor-Kerne machen Computer langsam - Network Computing

Scheint nicht so als würde der jetzige 48Kerner auf einen Grünen Ast kommen 

Wobei ich auch Glaube, das wenn diese Probleme behoben werden, die Richtung in immer mehr Kerne über geht. Aber wie im Link geschrieben, ergibt das auch wieder neue Probleme.


----------



## Xposio (2. Dezember 2009)

aber wenn man pro Flop ein Byte da ist, dann sind sogar 100 cores kein Problem.


----------



## Axi (2. Dezember 2009)

Naja dazu kommen denk ich viele limitierende Gründe, warum es noch nicht möglich wäre diese Datenmengen zu bewältigen um ein "reales" Spiel zu simulieren.


----------



## bingo88 (2. Dezember 2009)

Xposio schrieb:


> Intel hat ein Schritt für die "Reale Spiele" geschafft, denn sie hat ein 48 Kern CPU erfunden, der noch einen neuen Grundbaustein für diesen gibt. Durch die vielen Cores kann man es doch schaffen das "Reale Spiel" zu erstellen oder?



Das Dingens ist aber primär für Cloud Computing gedacht (Cluster-on-a-chip). Ähnelt wohl dem P55C (Pentium in der MMX-Version...). Ich glaube nicht, dass man das für Grakas benutzen kann, da die IA-32 kompatibel sind (also x86). Und IA-32 ist bekanntlich nicht für Grafikberechnung geeignet 
(Kann sich noch wer an Software-Rendering erinnern? )


----------



## Havenger (3. Dezember 2009)

naja selbst wenn erst mal muss ein spiel soviele kerne nutzen können ... und iwann bringen auch sonst wieviele kerne nix mehr ... das stichwort heist hier parallelisierung !


----------



## Axi (3. Dezember 2009)

Wieso sollen denn noch so viele Kerne nichts bringen. Parallelisierung ist doch genau das was uns auf viele Kerne bringt. Theoretisch könnte man doch dann her gehen und von jeder CPU ein Programm berechnen lassen. Hat man x Programme am laufen, hat man einfach x cores die nun diese x programme berechnen. 
So hätte theoretisch jedes Programm einen Core den er voll und ganz nutzen könnte. Das wäre dann auch echtes Multitasking. Uns wird ja immer nur vorgegaugelt alles würde gleichzeitig ablaufen. 

Wie ist eigentlich eine GPU aufgebaut? Wäre es da auch möglich mehere cores drauf zu packen? Also auf einen "Sockel". Bis jetzt ist es doch so das einfach der gleiche Chip nochmal auf die graka gesetzt wird um mehere gpus auf einer graka zu haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Dezember 2009)

Die "Core"-Definition von CPUs (die ohnehin nicht ganz klar ist) lässt sich nur schwer auf GPUs übertragen. Am nahesten kommt die Sichtweise, dass jeder unabhängige shader-Prozessor ein eigenständiger Kern ist, demnach besitzen aktuelle GPUs bereits viele 100 Kerne. Da die Zahl der Sockel bei Multi-DIE-Systemen keinen großen Unterschied macht und die Zahl der Sockel bei Grafikkarten per Definition=0 ist, gibt es keine engere Integration mehrerer Chips auf einer Karte, als derzeit praktiziert wird.
Es wird zwar immer wieder von Plänen gesprochen, idealerweise nur noch einen Chip zu haben und die einzelnen Modelle alleine durch die Zahl der Chips zu trennen, aber in der Praxis scheitert das an der hohen Anzahl von sich gegeneinander beeinflussenden Elementen im Rendering-Prozess, die ein extrem hohes Datenaufkommen zwischen den einzelnen Recheneinheiten bedingen. Innerhalb eines Chips kein Problem, aber bekanntermaßen bereits zwischen zwei GPUs mit großen Nachteilen behaftet und bei vier GPUs eine mittelschwere Katastrophe, was die Skalierung angeht.
In nächster Zeit wird wohl keiner der Hersteller die Zahl der GPUs pro Karte steigern, sondern weiterhin an der Zahl der Einheiten pro Chip arbeiten.

Bezüglich Parallelisierung:
Ich denke, Havenger wollte andeuten, dass genau diese bis auf weiteres nur sehr eingeschränkt möglich ist und somit die Zahl der in Spielen nutzbaren Kerne stark einschränkt. Da interagiert das Problem der bereits oben genannten Kommunikation (sicher: Man könnte z.B. die Physik jedes Objektes von einem Kern berechnen lassen. Aber wie werden dann Kollisionen berücksichtigt?) als auch die Verwaltung eine Rolle. Denn im Gegensatz zu z.B. dem Rendering eines Bildes, das aus einzelnen Elementen besteht, die hinterher leicht zusammengefügt werden können, ist ein Spiel zwingend darauf angewiesen, dass alle Elemente der Spielwelt zu jeder Zeit zueinander passen.
Lasse ich die aber alle getrennt voneinander berechnen, muss ich sehr viel Rechenleistung aufbringen, um alle Berechnungen zu vereinigen und zu koordinieren.
Und diese Aufgabe kann ich wiederum nur schwer auf mehrere Kerne verteilen -> ich habe automatisch eine sehr hohe Last auf einem Kern, der dann eh alles limitiert.


----------

